

Political Loyalties in Web Frameworks - edw519
http://plope.com/Members/chrism/political_loyalties

======
talboito
The governing metaphor doesn't work so much. The right/left political metaphor
is overloaded enough as it is.

How hard is it to say that some frameworks provide some features that others
do not?

